# Forum > News > OC News >  Site updates 6/19/2006

## Matt

Just felt like giving everyone an update on whats going on.

I deleted all the users who haven't yet confirmed their e-mail address.. So were back down to around 3K+ members. But were still growing extremely fast.

If you are logged in, you can go to edit your profile and scroll all the way to the bottom and *add the server that you play on*. Other users will be able to search the member list and find other users who play on their server.

The *contest is still on* (until July 1st).. So you can still win $50+ in prizes and WoW Gold. (prize to increase if theres more participation)

I added a new usergroup for *Contributors*, although it is not as prestigous as the *Elite Group*, the requirements to join are not as high. All I ask for is that you have added _QUALITY_ Threads and helped out other members. The same rules apply with the Contributors Group as the Elite Group, whereas if you become inactive and stop posting - you WILL be removed from the group.

Contributors..
.. will have access to private discussions (not the Elite Exploits/Guides.. sorry.)
.. will be able to post attachments
.. will have access to new site features
*.. and a lot more features to be added soon (I'm taking suggestions as well)
*
To join, all you need to do is be logged in and visit the Group Memberships area in your User CP. Access will require approval by me. If you do not meet the guidelines mentioned above, don't waste my time by trying to apply.

----------


## pwner

good job Matt

----------

